# Photo/Picture Frames



## DarrylCox (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a good picture frame shop in Dubai?
I am looking for something like a 'Love, Laugh, Live' frame for a number of fotos's

Thanks
D


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a great framers at park n shop on al Wasl road


----------



## DarrylCox (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Katie1981 (Mar 23, 2014)

There are also many mobile apps that are grandparents-friendly and free to download; here is one that i really liked: youtube.com/watch?v=PO1yJedFxY4


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

My mrs bought a picture from this girl recently Lynsey Jess Designs - might be of interest


----------



## whimaway (Jul 12, 2015)

There are a lot of cheap frames at Daiso shops. I've seen more expensive frames, with text on them like you mentioned at Hallmark stores.


----------

